# 1st Bughunt 2011 (pic heavy)



## Kruggar (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, I had a busy day today walking around the many trails and fields inside the Oakville (Ont, Can) city limits. I'd say that it was fairly suggessful despite the 3 people that were going to join me ending up with various alements :barf:. Hope you enjoy my shots! also any help with species identification of the spiders would be awesome!
***

field where the bughunting started:






































leafbug(?) in the net














Unknown jumpers, each set is the same spider:
1





2





3







the gravid (or fat) one in the bottom left is a different spider (and spp.?)
4





5





6







Found a large spider eggsac under an old political sign its about 1 cm in diameter, so probably from a larger spider...














from here into the woods, found another Dolomedes Tenebrosus, this one had an eggsac but got away from me...







These Damselflies were everywhere today! saw so many!







Worked my way out to the river:




















along the river's edge these spiders were under every big stone that was touched! i was surprised how wet they seemed to like it:
7





7







smaller one with a sac:
9





9







Finally victory! found about a dozen Mourning Cloak caterpillars, brought them back with plenty of willow to keep em munching 







Thats it, thanks a million!
Kruggar


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice shots man.
I have to get back out to get some more shots


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 5, 2011)

> Finally victory! found about a dozen Mourning Cloak caterpillars, brought them back with plenty of willow to keep em munching


These are going to beautiful butterflies.  I like their blue dots.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I feel a little bad though.

I left them with dried out willow all day today :8o, Just managed to gather some more, we don't have any willows close that I know of. All the extra willow branches that I put into Jars of water blew over on the balcony so they were like ash . 

Just now as soon as I put the caterpillars in with the new stuff 4 started munching right away, but there are 3 that are clinging to the back of the tank (the styrofoam 'cliff') and don't seem to be moving, I'm hoping that they are going through a molt and not dying due to lack of food.... They are the right size to start the 'J' hang, but aren't hanging off the back wall.. I'm puzzled :?, hope they aren't gonna die.


----------



## tarcan (Jul 5, 2011)

nice series Richard

that damsel fly looks gorgeous

was the purpose of the outing to collect ideas for new illustrations? Or just for fun of taking pictures?

Martin


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 6, 2011)

tarcan said:


> nice series Richard
> 
> that damsel fly looks gorgeous
> 
> ...


A little of both actually. I haven't been on Oakville for the summer ever before so it was good to see all the different inverts but I also wanted some good reference shots for some jumping spiders illustrations. I've got to get my butt in gear


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 11, 2011)

Update:  the eggsac I found has popped. The little guys have finally hatched from their 'eggs-with-legs' stage. They still seem very keen to stay within the eggsac and actively move into it. 

any idea what species these are? best pics I can post. sorry. 







Can't tell if these are the big jumping spider eyes... 













Also the 8 Mourning Cloak caterpillars are in chrysalis stage now and have been for 4 days, I'm guessing within the next 2 the first butterfly will be out. Pics to follow.


----------



## Kruggar (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, I thought I'd share the Mourning Cloak Thread with you all too. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?215033-Mourning-Cloaks-Hatched&p=1914212#post1914212


----------

